# which intake pipe is this?? (mk3 aba)



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

i like my closed airbox with a k&n but i hate the crappy rubbery intake hose elbow...can't be good for airflow...would like to find something like in this pic and then do some porting to my intake manifold. any help at figuring which intake pipe this is or similar ones that you can recommend from experience??

also-i have a 99 mk3 and it has a sensor on this intake hose w a vac line under the other air port...it was only on early 99 mk3's and cabrio mk3.5's...is it for temp? when i put my bfi/c2 stage 2 cam chip in can i delete that? linked pic- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/thebigv/VW Wolfsburg Golf/vwintakehose2.jpg

thanks in advance peops :beer:


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

aaaand i found the article from eurotuner that had this originally!!! it's an ABD big bore intake. anyone have experience with them??


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

its just an intake.. nothing special about a 150$ tube:thumbdown: the stock intake tube does the same thing and was free.lol


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

yeah i was hoping to buy a used one for $30 or something....the soft plastic-y oem ones aren't holding up so well it seems. the interior accordion shape cannot be good for air flow i'd imagine...nor the black plastic great for heat dissipation. not $150 worth of improvement but i also have a sensor busted and a seal seeping oil which is just gonna clog my throttle and intake more....so i thought it was worth investigation which piece/manufacturer this was and looking for a used one of these. 

as well, wondering if i can delete that sensor off mine or what it in fact is....?

thx :beer:


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes I have experience with the ABD big bore intake. I honestly really never noticed a difference when I had mine. (also had a TT260 cam, chip, header, TT exhaust, and cone filter) Mine rubbed against the strut tower while the car was idling or taking turns. Not worth the trouble, unless you can get one dirt cheap. I had since sold it. Just my 2cents. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

it rubbed? was it from vibration at idle? did you have upgraded (poly?) motor mounts installed?

my rubber one just sucks right now so yeah i thought if i could get a used one for 30-50 $ it'd be worthwhile replacement. are these only obd1? i saw a couple listed that way....what would be the difference or compatibility issues?? i have an obd2.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

lol....that aint no ABD big bore. Its a cheap piece of sh*t Ebay special. I should know, I have one just like it sitting, collecting dust, in my basement. Only, my adapters are black, not red.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Yea I didn't notice. I had a ABD. 

No I had no aftermarket engine mounts. My buddy who owns it now has polly mounts and it stills rubs. :screwy:

They can be used with both obd1 and obd2 engines as they have a second bung welded in for the obd1 ISV tube. :thumbup:

Since your car is Obd2 you would plug the second bung shut. I had no issues when I had it on my car except the rubbing. No CEL. :thumbup:


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

tdogg74 - whats the difference between the cheap crap one in your basement and an abd big bore??

http://abdracingwerks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ADIAR&Product_Code=70.930

send me a pic of yours...did you ever install/use it? after i figure out if i can delete the sensor housing and vacuum line (going to tb) attached to my oem one i might look into buying it. i can't imagine these are any worse or cheaper than the stock one on there.

dubsonparade - that sucks...yeah i'm not looking for hp increase just a better setup than i currently have...but that means no strut tower rubbing...ha. the pic on the abd site shows 1 bung..? (see link above). my stock one has this bung as well with a sensor plug on top of it but also has a vac line underneath it running to the throttle body. this setup seems only to be on 99+ mk3 and mk3.5 cabrios http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/thebigv/VW Wolfsburg Golf/vwintakehose2.jpg

i want to keep my air box w k&n drop in but this tube/elbow is driving me nuts and i need to swap it out with something better. anyone know what other solutions there are besides this??

thanks :beer:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nothing. Its a metal pipe with a 110* bend in it. 

You extra pay for pretty gray paint and a red ABD sticker. Come up to our show on the 29th, and you can have mine.


----------

